# Abu Dhabi - Awesome Aerials + Time Lapse.



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

*Watch Beno Saradzic Time Lapse at http://vimeo.com/23522211*


*Also , all the Pictures Below were taken by Beno Saradzic. Enjoy !*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pressebox/5987141090/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Abu Dhabi Corniche skyline by Titanium007, on Flickr

Abu Dhabi Corcnihe by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Yas Marina F1 Circuit by Chris - www.chriswoodfordphotography.com, on Flickr

IMG_9076 by emmetcg, on Flickr

ABGP -101 by faroukimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Really I love Abu Dhabi

:nuts:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those night shots are fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## daniel_hermès (Jul 29, 2011)

didnt they go to make a super tower like attraction in the hole who´s in the middle of the coupole of Ferrari World? 


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Really impressive!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

looks a very rich city.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

those night lights r surreal.. :cheers: i'm liking abu dhabi more than dubai TBH.


----------



## daniel_hermès (Jul 29, 2011)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> those night lights r surreal.. :cheers: i'm liking abu dhabi more than dubai TBH.


:wtf: eing?


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing photos.....


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

:cheers:
great... really loved it... masyaAllah...


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

really love the highrise density in the city , it's like an arab version of Manhatan -if im not mistaken Abu Dhabi is also an island , wish Dubai had also such density


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Pics ! in future after Dubai development Abu dhabi will gets majority of great project in UEA! bright future!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi by yasislandae, on Flickr

Ferrari World - 01 by pr-nord neue kommunikation, on Flickr

Ferrari World - 02 by pr-nord neue kommunikation, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/idigital/5890439004/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/idigital/5890457218/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/idigital/5890455974/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ferrari world 2 by Lloydjp, on Flickr

ferrari world by Lloydjp, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi 2010 by sol soñab, on Flickr

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi 2010 by sol soñab, on Flickr

Abu Dhabi 2011 - Ferrari World by MikkoH77, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

No doubt...Abu Dhabi is one of the Greatest City.......AD Rocks......


----------

